# Hệ thống Điện > Driver Step motor >  Vexta ASM66AK

## diy1102

Em đang có mấy bộ này:



Cụ nào biết hoặc dùng rồi có thể cho em biết công dụng của nó khác như thế nào với Step 2 pha thường không ạ?
Tài liệu thì đây ạ

----------


## solero

Có phản hồi không mất bước trong sức chịu đựng. Quá sức chịu đựng thì báo lỗi qua chân Alarm. Tốc độ khai thác cao hơn so với step thường. Êm hơn step thường (nhatson bảo vậy).

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> Có phản hồi không mất bước trong sức chịu đựng. Quá sức chịu đựng thì báo lỗi qua chân Alarm. Tốc khai thác lên cao hơn so với step thường. Êm hơn step thường (nhatson bảo vậy).


Vậy em thấy con sẹc vo lai của chị hai cũng có chân Alarm khi quá tải vậy bộ này về nguyên lý có giống không ạ?
Ps: Còn êm, khỏe thì em cũng phần nào cảm nhận được rồi ạ.

----------


## diy1102

E lại bới tiếp.
E thì hiểu sơ sơ là có hồi tiếp, tức là có lỗi mất bước (tất nhiên trong giới hạn cho phép) thì nó sẽ bù bước. Nhưng em không hiểu cơ chế bù bước thế nào ạ. Vì khi tham khảo qua một số cụ đã dùng thì chỉ thấy các cụ đã dùng chỉ dùng chân alram câu về limit khi có lỗi. Như vậy theo em hiểu thì chỉ khi nào lỗi thì mới dừng cả hệ thống. Vậy khi một trục bị lỗi bước, như đã nói là nó tự sửa bước vậy pải có thời gian sửa bước, trong khi đó các trục còn lại vẫn chạy thì có bị lỗi k ạ?

----------


## ahdvip

> E lại bới tiếp.
> E thì hiểu sơ sơ là có hồi tiếp, tức là có lỗi mất bước (tất nhiên trong giới hạn cho phép) thì nó sẽ bù bước. Nhưng em không hiểu cơ chế bù bước thế nào ạ. Vì khi tham khảo qua một số cụ đã dùng thì chỉ thấy các cụ đã dùng chỉ dùng chân alram câu về limit khi có lỗi. Như vậy theo em hiểu thì chỉ khi nào lỗi thì mới dừng cả hệ thống. Vậy khi một trục bị lỗi bước, như đã nói là nó tự sửa bước vậy pải có thời gian sửa bước, trong khi đó các trục còn lại vẫn chạy thì có bị lỗi k ạ?


Thì phải chấp nhận sai trong thời gian bị lỗi và sửa thôi anh. Nó chỉ hạn chế sai liên tục trên toàn bộ phần gia công thôi.

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

Thanks cụ. Em hiểu sai vấn đề ạ. E cứ nghĩ là pải có chức năng thông báo cho mach3 (e dùng mach3) biết khi lỗi bước để mach điều tiết lại cả các trục.

----------


## ít nói

> E lại bới tiếp.
> E thì hiểu sơ sơ là có hồi tiếp, tức là có lỗi mất bước (tất nhiên trong giới hạn cho phép) thì nó sẽ bù bước. Nhưng em không hiểu cơ chế bù bước thế nào ạ. Vì khi tham khảo qua một số cụ đã dùng thì chỉ thấy các cụ đã dùng chỉ dùng chân alram câu về limit khi có lỗi. Như vậy theo em hiểu thì chỉ khi nào lỗi thì mới dừng cả hệ thống. Vậy khi một trục bị lỗi bước, như đã nói là nó tự sửa bước vậy pải có thời gian sửa bước, trong khi đó các trục còn lại vẫn chạy thì có bị lỗi k ạ?


về cơ cấu sửa lỗi em ko bàn
nhưng dễ hình dung nó sẽ thế này. khi cụ di chuyển x+1000 rồi bất ngờ đảo chiều với vận tốc cực lớn lớn nhất có thể có mang vác vật nặng chẳng hạn khi nó đảo chiều với step thường như thế là quá sức và nó ko thể trở về vị trí ban đầu được.
còn với hạng có encoder nó phát hiện đã quá lố và khi trở về nó vẫn tìm đúng nơi đã đi.

như vậy ví dụ nhẹ trong máy đục gỗ  thường lên xuống nhiều mất bước tụt z các kiểu với hạng có hồi tiếp  nó có thể bù được khoản đó .
còn việc cụ diy nói là mach3 hiểu được hồi bước và bù bằng chính xung từ mach3 ra thì theo em là ko
chỉ có 1 số phần mềm chuyên dụng hardware và sW thiết kế trực tiếp cho nhau mới có thể
kiến thức hạn hẹp có gì sai anh em chém nhẹ tay .

----------

diy1102

----------


## Gamo

Có cái patent của Vexta về cách bù bước (copyleft bác Nhật Sơn), em đọc mà ko hiểu gì hết. Có bác nào giúp giải nghĩa theo từ ngữ của người bình dân giùm được hem?
http://www.google.com/patents/US20130043822

----------

diy1102

----------


## nhatson

> Thanks cụ. Em hiểu sai vấn đề ạ. E cứ nghĩ là pải có chức năng thông báo cho mach3 (e dùng mach3) biết khi lỗi bước để mach điều tiết lại cả các trục.


mach3 ko tke để close loop ah, muốn colse loop diy thì dùng linux cnc với card    của hãng mesa
b.r

----------

diy1102, hungdn

----------


## nhatson

> Có cái patent của Vexta về cách bù bước (copyright bác Nhật Sơn), em đọc mà ko hiểu gì hết. Có bác nào giúp giải nghĩa theo từ ngữ của người bình dân giùm được hem?
> http://www.google.com/patents/US20130043822


báo cáo, em thấy nó chạy theo phương án
-bthuongchạy như step
-neu tại vị trí fullstep rotor ko nằm đúng, mất bước, khi đó   MCU tạo ra    profile motion bám theo comand, vì nếu mất bước khi ở tốc độ chậm, rotor có thể bặt kịp với comand, nhưng nếu mất bước tốc độ cao, rotor ko thể chạy theo comand mà phải có gia tốc (  profile motion - figure 4.3)  


lý do phải dùng pp này vì như vậy sẽ ko cần turning, nếu sủa vị trí như servo thì người sử dụng lại phải turning như servo > mất đi lợi thế dễ sử dụng

----------

diy1102, Gamo, Luyến

----------


## Gamo

Motion Profile bám theo command là sao hả bác? Ví dụ motor bị trễ mất 8 bước, giờ đang chạy bước thứ 9 thì coi như thay vì mình chạy 1 bước thì mình chạy 9 bước?

Như vậy có gì đặc biệt đâu ta?

PS: à quên, giờ mới phát hiện cái patent trên là của 1 cha người Việt làm tay sai cho bọn Vexta.

PS2: à, đọc lại bài viết mới sửa của bác thì đã hỉu, thank kiu bác!!!

----------

diy1102

----------


## nhatson

> Motion Profile bám theo command là sao hả bác? Ví dụ motor bị trễ mất 8 bước, giờ đang chạy bước thứ 9 thì coi như thay vì mình chạy 1 bước thì mình chạy 9 bước?
> 
> Như vậy có gì đặc biệt đâu ta?
> 
> PS: à quên, giờ mới phát hiện cái patent trên là của 1 cha người Việt làm tay sai cho bọn Vexta.


dặc biệt chỗ là cụ phải capture 8 bước kia tốc độ bao nhiêu, cụ phải tạo lại gia tốc    ( trường hợp    8 bước kia là motor quay nhanh) và tạo lại giảm tốc bám theo comand

----------

diy1102

----------


## solero

Cụ ấy đang loanh quanh ở chỗ vòng kín loại 1 và vòng kín loại 2. Hiện nay có rất nhiều loại điều khiển, em mô phỏng thành 3 loại cho bác dễ hiểu. Mọi người đang hướng tới loại vòng kín 2.



Đối với bộ điều khiển + motor vòng hở:
+ Thằng coltroler bảo thằng Driver: Mày quay cho tao 2 vòng, còn mày quay hay không? đủ 2 vòng hay không tao éo quan tâm.
+ Thằng Driver bảo thằng Motor: Mày quay cho tao 2 vòng, còn mày quay hay không? đủ 2 vòng hay không tao éo quan tâm.

Đổi với bộ điều khiển + motor vòng kín 1:
+ Thằng coltroler bảo thằng Driver: Mày quay cho tao 2 vòng, còn mày quay hay không? đủ 2 vòng hay không tao éo quan tâm.
+ Thằng Driver bảo thằng Motor: Mày quay cho tao 2 vòng, *tao sẽ theo dõi MÀY PHẢI QUAY ĐÚNG VÀ ĐỦ* 2 vòng. Nếu trong hạn thời gian abc mà mày không đủ tao sẽ báo lỗi về cho thằng Controler.

Đổi với bộ điều khiển + motor vòng kín 2:
+ Thằng coltroler bảo thằng Driver: Mày quay cho tao 2 vòng, tao sẽ theo dõi thằng motor, nếu không đúng tao sẽ gõ vào đầu mày tiếp, đến giới hạn nào đó thì tao dừng và báo lỗi.
+ Thằng Driver bảo thằng Motor: Mày quay cho tao 2 vòng

----------

cnc300, diy1102, Gamo, hungdn, ppgas

----------


## Gamo

Đọc bài của bác Kem chết cười 

Như vậy nếu muốn dùng vòng kín 2 thì Controller là cái giề? Mach 3?

Như vậy có nên có vòng kín 3 ko? Notify cả driver lẫn controller? Lý do là driver ko chỉ dùng để drive mà có nhiều trò khác để motor chạy ngon mà cần feedback của motor.
Ví dụ: sẹc vồ
1. Driver cần encoder feedback để điều khiển motor, khỏi bàn hé
2. Controller: cần biết khi nào cả 3 trục đã vào đúng vị trí để đi bước tiếp, nếu không là phay cái chìa khóa tam giác sẽ ra chìa khóa tròn của cụ Kem

----------

diy1102, solero

----------


## solero

Như cụ Nhất Sơn nói thì:



> mach3 ko tke để close loop ah, muốn colse loop diy thì dùng linux cnc với card của hãng mesa


Cái 2 mà dùng cho servo thì chắc nó phải như thế này cụ nhỉ:




@ cụ gà: Giờ hết méo roài nhá he he.

----------

diy1102

----------


## nhatson

> Như cụ Nhất Sơn nói thì:
> 
> 
> Cái 2 mà dùng cho servo thì chắc nó phải như thế này cụ nhỉ:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ cụ gà: Giờ hết méo roài nhá he he.


closed loop 1 trục cũng ko ý nghĩa lắm, closed loop   đồng thời 3 4 trục với nhau ý nghỉa nhiều hơn ah  :Smile:

----------

diy1102

----------


## Gamo

Hố hố, sao mà bác làm hết méo được dzậy? Chỉnh tốc độ trong Mach3 hả?

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

Cám ơn các cụ. E đang hiểu theo kiểu 2 của cụ kem nên thấy một số cụ dùng rồi nó khác với cách hiểu kiểu 2 nên thắc mắc. Giờ thì e đã rõ.
Nên bộ này dùng với mach3 thì nếu mất bước (trong giới hạn cho phép) thì sửa, nhưng tùy sản phẩm có thể bị lỗi nhiều hoặc lỗi ít và k kéo theo lỗi hệ thống pải không ạ.

----------


## ppgas

Cụ diy, em muốn đua đòi 1 cái driver (asd36a-k) cho con asm66mk có đôi có bạn, không biết bác còn dư driver không em hỏi mua lại 1em. Cảm ơn bác.

----------


## Luyến

thằng controler bảo thằng driver mày đi cho tao 2 vòng và sai thằng sesor theo dõi thằng driver và cấp dưới, thằng driver bảo thằng motor mày đi cho tao 2 vòng. thằng motor báo song và driver báo lại đã đi đủ 2 vòng cho thằng controler, thằng controler hỏi lại thằng sesor chúng nó đã làm đúng chưa để tao còn báo cáo lên cấp trên.

----------


## ahdvip

> thằng controler bảo thằng driver mày đi cho tao 2 vòng và sai thằng sesor theo dõi thằng driver và cấp dưới, thằng driver bảo thằng motor mày đi cho tao 2 vòng. thằng motor báo song và driver báo lại đã đi đủ 2 vòng thằng controler, thằng controler hỏi lại thằng sesor chúng nó đã làm đúng chưa để tao còn báo cáo lên cấp trên.


Đọc xong sao thấy triệu chứng chóng mặt quá anh Luyến ơi  :Wink:

----------

Luyến

----------


## diy1102

> Cụ diy, em muốn đua đòi 1 cái driver (asd36a-k) cho con asm66mk có đôi có bạn, không biết bác còn dư driver không em hỏi mua lại 1em. Cảm ơn bác.


Bẩm cụ là nó có đôi có cặp hết cụ ạ.




> thằng controler bảo thằng driver mày đi cho tao 2 vòng và sai thằng sesor theo dõi thằng driver và cấp dưới, thằng driver bảo thằng motor mày đi cho tao 2 vòng. thằng motor báo song và driver báo lại đã đi đủ 2 vòng cho thằng controler, thằng controler hỏi lại thằng sesor chúng nó đã làm đúng chưa để tao còn báo cáo lên cấp trên.


Chuẩn đấy cụ Luyến ợ.

----------


## Nam CNC

các bác cứ lí thuyết , em thực tế chơi anpha step đang chạy sản phẩm thực ,  vấn đề là dòng anpha ( không phân biệt AC hay DC ) đều được nâng cấp hiệu năng nên trong ngưỡng hoạt độnbg dễ bị mất bước của mấy em step thường với anpha là chuyện bèo nhèo , em ấy chạy xịt khói mà chẳng vấn đề gì cả, có chăng khi mất bước hay gì gì đó bất thường là thường gặp sự cố , như va chạm hay gãy dao găm vào cái gì ấy , xin lỗi lúc ấy sửa lỗi và chạy tiếp thì nó cũng banh xác rồi , do đó xử lí lúc này toàn hệ thống stop cho an tâm , nếu lặt vặt mất bước nho nhỏ thì em anpha xử lí lỗi trong tích tắc ( bao nhiêu phần % giây bác Nhat Son , bác nói 1 lần em quên mất tiêu ) nên chẳng anh hưởng gì nhiều trừ khi các bác đòi hỏi gia công 1 sản phẩm siêu chính xác và hoàn hảo.


Cứ vô tư lắp vào đi bác DIY , bác chạy được ngưỡng mất bước thì cái máy CNC của bác hơi bị khủng đấy , mà em biết máy bác đang dùng không khủng lắm đâu.


Xin lỗi bác Kem em nói sự thật , bác có xử lí được em servo đâu , bác phang 2 em anpha step vào và chạy chung với em step thường nên lỗi không xảy ra nữa đấy thôi . Em thách bác dùng servo chung với step thường lần 2 đó HAHAHAHA.

----------


## diy1102

> các bác cứ lí thuyết , em thực tế chơi anpha step đang chạy sản phẩm thực ,  vấn đề là dòng anpha ( không phân biệt AC hay DC ) đều được nâng cấp hiệu năng nên trong ngưỡng hoạt độnbg dễ bị mất bước của mấy em step thường với anpha là chuyện bèo nhèo , em ấy chạy xịt khói mà chẳng vấn đề gì cả, có chăng khi mất bước hay gì gì đó bất thường là thường gặp sự cố , như va chạm hay gãy dao găm vào cái gì ấy , xin lỗi lúc ấy sửa lỗi và chạy tiếp thì nó cũng banh xác rồi , do đó xử lí lúc này toàn hệ thống stop cho an tâm , nếu lặt vặt mất bước nho nhỏ thì em anpha xử lí lỗi trong tích tắc ( bao nhiêu phần % giây bác Nhat Son , bác nói 1 lần em quên mất tiêu ) nên chẳng anh hưởng gì nhiều trừ khi các bác đòi hỏi gia công 1 sản phẩm siêu chính xác và hoàn hảo.
> 
> 
> Cứ vô tư lắp vào đi bác DIY , bác chạy được ngưỡng mất bước thì cái máy CNC của bác hơi bị khủng đấy , mà em biết máy bác đang dùng không khủng lắm đâu.
> 
> 
> Xin lỗi bác Kem em nói sự thật , bác có xử lí được em servo đâu , bác phang 2 em anpha step vào và chạy chung với em step thường nên lỗi không xảy ra nữa đấy thôi . Em thách bác dùng servo chung với step thường lần 2 đó HAHAHAHA.


Hi hi em lơ mơ và đang bệnh nên phải đọc hướng dẫn trước khi dùng cho nó chuẩn ạ. Còn về pần con máy của em chạy step 57 và Driver của cụ Nhat Son trong mấy việc của em có bao giờ bị mất bước đâu ạ, đợi mất bước thì cái dao hoặc phôi nó cũng banh xác rồi (nên em vẫn Thần tượng cụ Nhat Son ợ). Con này em ấp ủ vào việc khác, nó sẽ xuất hiện ở topic khác ợ.
Còn việc hỏi là như này ạ: Đọc 52 trang tài liệu (chỉ hiểu vài chỗ) nhưng không có chỗ nào nó la lá như vòng luẩn quẩn bác Luyến nói + với việc lần đâu được mần bộ có hồi tiếp nên đắn đo mãi mới gián hỏi vì nhận làm Gà mờ thì k đc có bác khác nhận mất rồi heh he he he

----------


## nhatson

> Hi hi em lơ mơ và đang bệnh nên phải đọc hướng dẫn trước khi dùng cho nó chuẩn ạ. Còn về pần con máy của em chạy step 57 và Driver của cụ Nhat Son trong mấy việc của em có bao giờ bị mất bước đâu ạ, đợi mất bước thì cái dao hoặc phôi nó cũng banh xác rồi (nên em vẫn Thần tượng cụ Nhat Son ợ). Con này em ấp ủ vào việc khác, nó sẽ xuất hiện ở topic khác ợ.
> Còn việc hỏi là như này ạ: Đọc 52 trang tài liệu (chỉ hiểu vài chỗ) nhưng không có chỗ nào nó la lá như vòng luẩn quẩn bác Luyến nói + với việc lần đâu được mần bộ có hồi tiếp nên đắn đo mãi mới gián hỏi vì nhận làm Gà mờ thì k đc có bác khác nhận mất rồi heh he he he


chuẩn của vòng kín CNC em thấy cần thêm cái linear scale để loại bỏ luôn độ rơ của vít me bi

b.r

----------

diy1102, Luyến

----------


## Luyến

Trong 52 trang đọc chỉ có thông tin  của driver và động cơ thôi. Thấy bác Kem và bác nhatson bàn về cái vòng luẩn quẩn đọc lại thấy hài hài lên em lấy thêm ví dụ về sơ đồ chung của điều khiển vòng kín thôi ah.

----------

diy1102

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, nếu muốn nói về chuẩn linear scale cho CNC thì bác Nam bia đen rảnh post cái trượt hộp linear scale Made In USA của bác cho anh em chiêm ngưỡng đi :x :x :x
(tui đặt hàng rồi đó nhe, đừng có bán á)

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> Trong 52 trang đọc chỉ có thông tin  của driver và động cơ thôi. Thấy bác Kem và bác nhatson bàn về cái vòng luẩn quẩn đọc lại thấy hài hài lên em lấy thêm ví dụ về sơ đồ chung của điều khiển vòng kín thôi ah.


Thì đó. Cứ hiểu theo kiểu vòng luẩn quẩn của cụ nên mới tìm xem bộ của mình có vậy k mà.

----------


## nhatson

lấy cái này cho dễ hình dung, closed loop quan trọng ở chỗ ko chỉ là 1 trục đúng, mà cần phối hợp tất cả các trục chuyển dộng
như mach4, ptriên feed per rate, khi đo spindle speed fụ thuộc vào feed rate và ngược lại, nếu tốc độ spindle bị giảm do load feed rate sẽ giảm theo mục đích > đảm bảo chip cut đúng

----------

Luyến

----------


## Nam CNC

Bác Nhat Son khoe mach 4 hoài , mà khi nảo về hú em , em chơi 1 bản hehehehe

----------


## Luyến

vòng kín không chỉ là thiết bị đi sai lêch sinh ra lỗi >> alam. mà tín hiệu truyền đi đúng nhưng cơ khí có độ sai lệch thì mới cần feedback tạo lên closed loop. 

trên hệ truyền động tuyến tính thì cần có bộ linear scale ( dân mình gọi là thước quang ) để kiểm soát tạo lên 1 vòng tròn có kiểm soát. chém như vậy đúng không bác nhatson.
em đang nghiên cứu dây truyền sản xuất lên rất chú tâm đến cái vòng luẩn quần này các bác ah.

----------


## nhatson

> vòng kín không chỉ là thiết bị đi sai lêch sinh ra lỗi >> alam. mà tín hiệu truyền đi đúng nhưng cơ khí có độ sai lệch thì mới cần feedback tạo lên closed loop. 
> 
> trên hệ truyền động tuyến tính thì cần có bộ linear scale ( dân mình gọi là thước quang ) để kiểm soát tạo lên 1 vòng tròn có kiểm soát. chém như vậy đúng không bác nhatson.
> em đang nghiên cứu dây truyền sản xuất lên rất chú tâm đến cái vòng luẩn quần này các bác ah.


làm máy để VS với fanuc , hass, hurco, DMG thì em ko dám nghĩ tới> ko dám bình luận
còn làm mấy dưới mức này thì vẫn cần có mấy chu này chống lưng

ví dụ như chú leadshine, có thể nói là công ty cấp trung, doanh thu hàng nam em đoán >10milion us, vẫn cần tektronix và fluke , các công ty leader về thiết bị đo để thuyết phục khác hàng 

cần tìm con đường riêng cho mình, như cty thần tượng trong lòng em , tormach là 1 ví dụ
http://www.tormach.com/our_story.html
cty thành công em thấy ngoài tke tốt, thử nghiệm để đạt hiệu suất price/performent cao nhất
còn lí do là sự cởi mở với cộng đồng + hỗ trợ từ cộng đồng





b.r

----------

Luyến

----------


## nhatson

> Bác Nhat Son khoe mach 4 hoài , mà khi nảo về hú em , em chơi 1 bản hehehehe


thằng náy ptrien để dùng harware ngoài, chưa có nhà cung cấp nào vượt trội, chúng ta vẫn cần phải chờ

----------


## ít nói

> thằng náy ptrien để dùng harware ngoài, chưa có nhà cung cấp nào vượt trội, chúng ta vẫn cần phải chờ


thức sự thì em mê soft planet lắm chỉ e dè phần HW nó quá đắt. mà  mong mỏi tầu cũng chỉ độ đc mk1  25k xung    ( em ko phản dân kinh doanh nhá cụ bắt em mua bản quyền là chết)

----------


## nhatson

> thức sự thì em mê soft planet lắm chỉ e dè phần HW nó quá đắt. mà  mong mỏi tầu cũng chỉ độ đc mk1  25k xung    ( em ko phản dân kinh doanh nhá cụ bắt em mua bản quyền là chết)


nghiên cứu nâng cái income lên vậy  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

> vòng kín không chỉ là thiết bị đi sai lêch sinh ra lỗi >> alam. mà tín hiệu truyền đi đúng nhưng cơ khí có độ sai lệch thì mới cần feedback tạo lên closed loop. 
> 
> trên hệ truyền động tuyến tính thì cần có bộ linear scale ( dân mình gọi là thước quang ) để kiểm soát tạo lên 1 vòng tròn có kiểm soát. chém như vậy đúng không bác nhatson.
> em đang nghiên cứu dây truyền sản xuất lên rất chú tâm đến cái vòng luẩn quần này các bác ah.


Em cũng đang rất quan tâm đến cái linear scale này. Dùng encoder thì ổn phần motor nhưng vít me rơ, khớp nối dỏm thì đi vẫn sai như thường.

Một giải pháp linear scale đơn giản là dùng dây thước quang trong máy in nhưng lâu dài sợ là dây nhựa dễ bị sai.
Lão Nam có 1 con trượt hộp dùng linear quang bằng kính, nhưng sản xuất thước quang bằng kính bằng cách nào?

Trong điều kiện sinh viên nghèo thì có giải pháp diy linear scale nào khác ko hở các bác đẹp giai?

----------


## inhainha

Các bác cho mình hỏi, trong mấy cái phần mềm CNC hiện đang dùng cho DIY thì phần mềm nào opensource vậy?

----------


## nhatson

> Các bác cho mình hỏi, trong mấy cái phần mềm CNC hiện đang dùng cho DIY thì phần mềm nào opensource vậy?


máy tính thì opensoure là linuxcnc
còn MCU thì có grbl, smoothie ah

----------

inhainha

----------


## solero

Có phải cụ đang tìm món này?

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, cái dzì dzậy bác?

----------


## solero

Encoder đó, thiếu con thước quang nữa là đủ bộ.

----------


## Nam CNC

mấy cái này làm sao mà còn, cây thước bằng thuỷ tinh dễ vỡ nên chỉ còn sensor cái bộ của tao đang có là hoàn chỉnh luôn đó.

----------

